# [Heisec] Sicherheitsupdates für Ciscos Data Center und Web Conferencing



## Newsfeed (2 November 2012)

Cisco hat Updates für seine Produkte "Data Center" und "Web Conferencing" veröffentlicht, die Sicherheitslücken schließen. Sie erlauben Root-Zugang oder SQL-Injections.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

